# Show you how to format a USB Flash - FAT32.



## valsorym (Jul 25, 2011)

Show you how to format a USB Flash - FAT32.
USB Flash is defined as /dev/da0 (and /dev/da0s1 - sector). How to format it to FAT32?

How to clean a flash drive, I realized - but change the file system does not work:
(it is *# mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt*)


```
umount /mnt 
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/da0
```


----------



## vermaden (Jul 25, 2011)

```
# newfs_msdos /dev/da0s1
```


----------



## valsorym (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, this is it!
Thank you very much.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## valsorym (Jul 27, 2011)

Theme maybe closed. 
Thank all, again.


----------

